
Tesla Factory Used Lyft Instead of Ambulances to Send Workers to the Hospital - ccwilson10
http://fortune.com/2018/11/05/tesla-fremont-factory-workplace-safety-injuries-medical-clinic/
======
Deimorz
This is mostly blogspam, actual source is
[https://www.revealnews.org/article/inside-teslas-factory-
a-m...](https://www.revealnews.org/article/inside-teslas-factory-a-medical-
clinic-designed-to-ignore-injured-workers/)

~~~
dang
OK, we'll re-up
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18384883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18384883)
instead, to give credit to its original submitter. Thanks!

------
Waterluvian
"When a worker gets smashed by a car part on Tesla’s factory floor, medical
staff are forbidden from calling 911 without permission."

This should be a crime. Full stop.

